# Sex in title----only way to get replies in triumphs forum?



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

And now you too shall have hundreds of replies to your thread!

I think it's just something that a lot of people on this forum can relate to. For a lot of guys, it's the epitome of triumphs over SA. I think... I don't know, I really don't look at those threads at all so I have no idea what they're discussing in there.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Unfortunately your right.

Sex sells.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Maybe it could be considered sort of a triumph. However, the real triumph is actually being able to maintain and sustain a meaningful relationship with someone as opposed to just the physical act of sexual intercourse. Sex is not all that life changing....at least it wasn't for me.


You're absolutely right about the real triumph here. But still, considering the importance of sex to men in our society combined with that natural desire to be sexually intimate with another human ON TOP of the loneliness and isolation that a lot of people with SA suffer through and just getting to the point where someone is willing the have sex with you is HUGE deal. Though there are some that would believe that having sex will eradicate or severely diminish their social anxiety (SPOILER ALERT: It won't)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's probably for the same reason that most of the threads in all sections of this forum involve or are just about sex :/ sad but true, it's what is on most people on this forum's mind obviously lol.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

What makes things worse is I'm pretty sure one of those two is mocking the other.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> I guess it bothers me that I rarely see anyone talking about the emotional aspect of sex and having a connection with that person. It's all about what they get from it. I don't know, so much value is placed on sex, not a relationship. And I'm not some prude who is judgmental of people who have sex without a committed relationship. However, ideally, I think it should mean a little more than just "I got laid." That just seems disgusting to me in a way, like it's cold or something. I just think the focus should be more on improving and being able to have an emotional bond with another person.
> 
> And for me, my main priority is learning to be independent and self sufficient. I want to work on myself first and my insecurities. And I won't be able to be in a relationship until I work on those things. And I think many people here should have sex lower on the totem pole and more important things first.


It's pretty hard to talk about the emotional aspect of sex if you've never had sex in the first place. You're unlikely to find that conversation take place much around here. :b It's just something people will need to experience for themselves. I feel similar to you about the situation which is why I choose not to look at those threads, but at one point in my life, I was like that so I understand where it comes from.


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

My SAD is ruining my chance of a sex life, thus I can understand where these people are coming from. SAD impacts peoples ability to have sex, people get sexually frustrated, people post in frustration forum. Lots of people are like this, so many posts are made.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's probably for the same reason that most of the threads in all sections of this forum involve or are just about sex :/ *sad but true, it's what is on most people on this forum's mind obviously lol*.


It's what's on most people's mind outside of this forum too I dare say.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

The internet is a very horny place.  It's no different than a youtube video with boobs in the thumbnail getting thousands of views (and consequently thousands of dislikes when the viewers find it's a video of some dude talking about call of duty).

Does it disgust me? Yeah, but I am just as guilty as the rest of the internet for clicking that video, and replying to this thread (the word "sex" in the title caught my eye).

It's taking attention away from more important things on the internet, but even if it did go away people wouldn't care about the important things. They'd still be horny and would simply seek a different (equally unhealthy) outlet.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Doesn't matter, had six.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if this is in response to the "I just had sex" thread, then you are being a little judgmental.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Borophyll said:


> Unfortunately your right.
> 
> Sex sells.


Pretty sad when it is put in front of SA on an SA forum,.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Another factor is that it's also controversial, so there's going to be plenty of heated debates whenever someone makes a new topic. I don't really see a problem with talking about it if people can relate it to an actual triumph. I did kind of see it in that one guy's thread, but maybe that's just me. But I didn't see it at all in the other one. It was just "I did it" and that was it. I don't get the sense that something was actually accomplished, so why should I care? I'm sure as hell not going to brag about whatever experience happens to me, not unless it was life changing in some way.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

This site is a lot of sexually frustrated people. It is going to be a ton of complaining etc. But when one man gets laid well that is what seems to be the only goal most guys have around here. Why are you shocked? have you not seen the endless, i need a gf, i want a gf etc?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Did someone say sex? That's my cue to post. So here it is.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Hm, having the ability to do all the things that lead up to sex seem like a big deal for someone with SA. Going from strangers to having consensual sex is one of the most complicated social dances one can perform (unless both are drunk or you hire a prostitute).


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Newsflash:It's not just the triumphs forum. It's pretty much all of them.

I find it shocking too, but not surprising.


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Since science tells us our sole purpose in life is to procreate... Why should it be surprising to find this pattern in any forum, anywhere, online or offline?


----------

